# Older style Sigelei 150w vw box. Non TC version



## Chef Guest (4/1/16)

Hey all as per title, I'm looking for an old sigelei 150w.

If anyone has in stock please let me know.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/1/16)

I found her!

She was hiding between the bed and the bedside table! Sneaky sneaky!

Thanks for looking all.

Mods, if you would be so kind as to delete this thread. Thanks.


----------

